# [req] inverted sense 3.0 sms



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

I've searched and searched to see if this is available and haven't found anything. Is this possible? More than willing to donate if someone had the time. Thanks and I'm running bamf rc4.9.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

i would talk to thebowers, he does a REALLY good job at inverting things.


----------



## Tallica (Jul 18, 2011)

I have it, here you go: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7684719/Black Messenger.zip

Flash in recovery.


----------



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

thank you! it works perfect, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tallica (Jul 18, 2011)

glad to help


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool shiiite


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Gunna try this

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't like the way the convoy screen looked. Maybe if there was some contrast so you could see the shadding on he post it bubbles or something but the plain black didn't do it for me

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

someone take some screen caps please. rooting tonight, wondering if it is good enough to take me away from handcent.


----------



## Tak3_it_ez (Jul 25, 2011)

has anyone experienced their contact photos disappearing in the messaging app and the messaging widget after flashing this?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Tak3_it_ez said:


> has anyone experienced their contact photos disappearing in the messaging app and the messaging widget after flashing this?


no sir. I dont use the widget, but everything is looking/working great for me in the app.


----------



## Tak3_it_ez (Jul 25, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> no sir. I dont use the widget, but everything is looking/working great for me in the app.


oh ok. i just removed my facebook account then re-added it and its fine now. thanks


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can someone post a screenshot of what this looks like before I flash it? Since there is no stock zip to flash back etc...

Also if your contacts get messed up, just erase the contact data and reboot/resync.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully this works well. All from my phone. Will update with beter pics if they upload crappy

edit: that looked terrible...give me a minute

















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

